# Sony handyman video Hi8 camcorder



## jsn (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi all

How can I connect a Sony handyman video Hi8 camcorder to my mac os X to view and edit video. 

Thanks
jsn


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 5, 2003)

Modern Macs cannot be connected to a non-digital camcorder without purchasing additional hardware. 

You'll need either an analog capture card or an external analog/DV converter.  If you want to use Apple's capture software (iMovie or Final Cut Express/Pro) the external converter is the way to go.  
Here's one example:

http://www.macmall.com/macmall/shop/detail.asp?dpno=973572


----------



## karavite (Dec 11, 2003)

I have the Dazzle Hollywood DV Bridge and it works great for this kind of thing. Here is a review:
http://www.insanely-great.com/reviews/dazzle.html

I would ask you, how much Hi8 content do you have to edit? The reason I ask is the $ for the A-D converter is about $200 and is almost half the cost of a new mini-DV camcorder (which would not need a converter and could be plugged directly into your mac with a firewire cable). Not sure of your situation, but it's something to think about - what to spend to get the biggest bang out of your buck!


----------

